# Henze Dies



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

A composer whose work I enjoy and admire. A sad passing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20109290


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear the news. I've become a big fan of his music over the past year. Thanks for the article.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Great shame, can only hope his operas get newer recordings in tribute. Off to listen to his symphonies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I enjoy some of his music, and many of his quoted statements.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

He is one of my favorite 20th century composers. This is very sad, but he certainly led a full and productive life. Today I'll listen to Piano Concerto No. 2 and "The Royal Winter Music" for guitar.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In his honour I am posting about his double bass concerto in the Unusual concertos series in my blog.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. HWH. :angel:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A fine composer, and by report of a friend who studied composition with the master, Henze was also a fine and generous teacher.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

A great composer. I have just seen a documentary about him and listened to a few pieces (for guitar, piano, and symphony). Even though I feel like I've only begun to scracth the surface of his works, I've liked and admired a lot what I heard.
We've been fortunate to have such a great composer living such a long and full life.


RIP


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

A sad day for CM.

RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The passing of one of the 20th century's distinguished composers. 86 is a fair old age but still a shame he didn't get to live as long as Dutilleux and Carter have done.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

This is heartbreaking. RIP to a great man and a great musician. I'm going to spend the day listening to his music.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Such sad news, one of the greatest composers of the past century.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Going to listen to him now. He and Paganini for today.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------

